# philips cineos TV HDMI no audio



## Baran0071 (Aug 19, 2011)

anyone else experiencing ruffled sound when viewing video on HDTV?? The first few seconds sounds very clear & then it becomes distorted and choppy.. Sounds good when listening on my tablet, but not through HDMI.. 

any ideas? a firmware issue, or simply a crappy HDMI feature?? OK for pictures, but not so good for video etc..

My friend have the same problem, got the opposite from you 42" philips cineos picture no sound hdmi but it all works fine on 19" tv hdmi 

Anyone can help me!


----------

